# A-Frame Shelter



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
A few weeks ago I was looking for some ideas for temporary shelters. Well, I decided on a permanant shelter after reviewing plans that a fellow member sent me (BIG THANKS), but I can't start construction on that building until spring.

Here are some pics of a shelter that we built, just kind of on the cuff. This should bring me through the winter. Birthing stalls are being built in the barn and a back wall will be added to the A-Frame when the weather turns.
[attachment=3:1chs0u5i]Small 1.jpg[/attachment:1chs0u5i]
[attachment=2:1chs0u5i]sMALL 2.jpg[/attachment:1chs0u5i]
[attachment=1:1chs0u5i]sMALL 3.jpg[/attachment:1chs0u5i]
[attachment=0:1chs0u5i]sMALL 4.jpg[/attachment:1chs0u5i]


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks great and I'll keep this A-frame style in mind in the future


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

They look great! Quite big too. 
Cheers,
Cazz


----------

